# *FS* X850 Pro AGP



## Kornowski (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a Connect 3D Radeon x850Pro AGP...

I have the box, CD, Drivers, All Cables and manuals.






It's a great AGP card, on a par with the 7800GT PCI-e!

I'm looking for £60,

I can get some pictures if you want...


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Nov 21, 2007)

Um, it's $99 on newegg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102606R&Tpk=Radeon+x850Pro

Maybe price it closer to 30 pounds?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 21, 2007)

Lord Of The Ming said:


> Um, it's $99 on newegg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102606R&Tpk=Radeon+x850Pro
> 
> Maybe price it closer to 30 pounds?


Remeber, he's not from the US.  Computer components are more expensive over there.


----------



## Shane (Nov 21, 2007)

whats the Psu requirements for this card?


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 21, 2007)

> Remeber, he's not from the US. Computer components are more expensive over there.



I know 



> whats the Psu requirements for this card?



I've heard that 300 watt is the minimum...


----------



## Shane (Nov 21, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I've heard that 300 watt is the minimum...



hmm i thought it would have been more than 300w


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm i thought it would have been more than 300w



I ran my X800XL on a stock 300w HP PSU


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 21, 2007)

> I ran my X800XL on a stock 300w HP PSU



I think I ran it on my old PSU before I got my new one, that wasn't a very big PSU either, so it should be Ok.

Any offers?


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 21, 2007)

cracking card that for anyone that needs one, I had one in my system previously and it was a blinder


----------



## Shane (Nov 21, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> cracking card that for anyone that needs one, I had one in my system previously and it was a blinder



one of my mates has the same card and it runs COD4 no problems so it just shows how good this card realy is.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's a great card! 
On a par with a 7800GT...

I know it runs FEAR all on max too.


----------



## lovely? (Nov 22, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that 300 watt is the minimum...



i've run my 800gto with a 250, no problems so its not a hungry card


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

Ah right, well, that's probably good news for a few people, any dody interested?


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 22, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 24, 2007)

Bump, again!


----------



## Bradan (Nov 25, 2007)

my last card  very good for the $$


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's a great performer isn't it!


----------



## DrCuddles (Nov 26, 2007)

Man danny, you must be desperate


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 26, 2007)

I am, I just want to get it sold, it's a great card at a great price, I don't know why it isn't selling?


----------



## Shane (Nov 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I am, I just want to get it sold, it's a great card at a great price, I don't know why it isn't selling?



danny i would lower the price mate...

around £40...i dont think its going to sell for much more tbh


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 27, 2007)

I also own that card and its pretty good, and even better, a good amount of them unlock to full 16 pipes too!


----------



## Shane (Dec 3, 2007)

danny im going to pm you about this...i might buy it off you.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump

Some pictures


----------

